# 2015 LP 8611 Blizzard Plow for sale



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

8611 Low Profile Blizzard plow w/mount and wiring. Came off a 2015 F350. Asking $4500. Runs good but needs new blades. call or text Andy 301-366-7267. I'm in Rockville MD.


----------

